
B-58A Escape Capsule - wooby
http://www.ejectionsite.com/eb58caps.htm
======
bediger4000
The "Wings Over the Rockies" aviation museum in Denver has an exhibit
featuring these. The one on display is small and looks like ancient tech. I
highly recommend visiting Wings Over the Rockies if you can.

The sign on the exhibit features the claim that the extensive capsule testing
ultimately featured an ejection with a LIVE BEAR. A little research says
that's true, but they ended up euthanizing the bear to look for internal
injuries.

